
Technically, California Law Says Daylight Time Starts Last Sunday in April - DrScump
https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180AB807
======
Animats
Federal preemption. Uniform Time Act of 1966. States can opt out of Daylight
Savings Time, but can't do it differently.

~~~
ploxiln
Well that's downright reasonable. Bravo, 1966 federal lawmakers.

~~~
JBlue42
It's like they were actually trying back then.

------
DrScump
The link shows current law in the red strikethrough type. (This particular
bill, AB807, seeks to eliminate Daylight Time altogether, statewide).

I couldn't find a plain, direct reference using the broken search tools on the
California Legislature official site.

Because the Daylight Saving Time Act was originally passed as an Initiative
Statute (by voter petition), the Legislature can't change it without it going
back before the voters in a statewide election and gaining at least a simple
majority of Yes votes.

~~~
Taniwha
Yes it repeals the act, but it also adds a new section to the CA state code
that reimplents DST there

~~~
DrScump
It _would_ do as you wrote, if it passes, is signed by the governor, _and_ is
approved by voters.

I don't know why they don't just do a clean revocation bill to fix the
anachronism.

------
donatj
Is it a crime to not acknowledge daylight savings time? I mean it's a law so
it must be... What happens if I as a person or a city or a major corporation
ignore it? Do I get a fine?

If not and everyone hates it, why not just ignore it.

Without trying to sound like a crazy person, when and where did the federal
government get the power to set the time? I'm genuinely curious as I know from
history class time used to be a far more local construct varying for city to
city.

Update: found [1] with a little bit of searching. Really interesting.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_Time_Act](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_Time_Act)

~~~
bedros
counties in state of indiana did not always follow standard time of the state

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_in_Indiana](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_in_Indiana)

~~~
brianwawok
Oh growing up this was fun. My neighbor school district was right on the DST /
Not DST line. So half the year the entire school district was in the same time
zone. Half the year they were an hour apart.

Thankfully this was mostly straightened out in the last 5 years. NW and SW
corners go central, the rest go Eastern. Seems mostly more sane. I still think
it would be a small benefit for the entire state to go Eastern, but I do
understand why the counties very close to Chicago want to stay on the same
time zone.

------
_nalply
It's confusing. Once when I and my wife were tourists in USA, we experienced
the switch to Daylight Time three times.

First in New York City where we missed our train. Then another time in
Arizona. We suddenly discovered a Sunday that time was off but luckily it was
of no importance. Then a last time again at home in Switzerland, where we
missed again an appointment.

I am not sure about Arizona. Is it really true that states might have
different daylight times?

~~~
mackal
Arizona doesn't observe daylight savings.

~~~
Osiris
It's actually called "Daylight Saving Time", but it's a common mistake.

~~~
khedoros1
There's a funny thing about "mistakes" in language. The more common they are,
the less they're mistakes.

~~~
allengeorge
In which region is it common to call in Daylight Time? In New York I always
hear it referred to as Daylight Savings Time.

~~~
khedoros1
"Daylight Time"? Nowhere that I've been. Mackal said that Arizona doesn't
observe "daylight savings", and Osiris corrected them with "Daylight Saving
Time". That's the difference that I was referring to. I hear "daylight
savings" quite often.

------
vuldin
More and more lately, I think about how any future intelligent life will be
looking back at how we live now and will do so with increasing disbelief the
more and more they learn about us.

